# Nero Photosnap Viewer



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dear Post:

I purchased a personal computer with Nero Photosnap Image Viewer 1.1.0.5 installed, already. It has suddenly stopped working, and I'm forced to use Windows Pictures and Fax Viewer or simply Paint. Nero was definitely better than the other options. But when I have posted my questions on their web site, I haven't receieved any answers thus far. It doesn't even look like Nero makes it anymore. It has never worked with images on CD or DVD disks, only with 1.44 floppies, anyway. Once upon a time I complained to Nero about this latter issue, and they responded that I should just eliminate my present Viewer and install their latest and greatest from the internet. I don't know exactly how my Norton 2007 Security Suite will like that. It tends to be fussy about programs it doesn't recognize, and might foul up my pc. I just recently recovered from what appeared to be a defective Live Update installation by them that slowed my pc to a crawl and refused access to many web sites. Besides, I don't know if their particular solution is the best or is even the correct answer to the problem. Downloading their latest and greatest may simply be what they tell everyone to do, regardless of the problem.

I also have Nero Showtime 2, which I like. But I cannot alter the color or rotation or really anything else about the images.

I need some advice on how to proceed. Thanks.

I also accidently downloaded CosmoPlayer 2.1.1 and my Add/Remove option for WIN Pro XP service pack 2 says I can't uninstall it, because the uninstall log is missing. It was a defective, outdated program, anyway. But I didn't realize that until it was too late. 

I need some advice on how to proceed with this, as well. Thanks.

So I have these three issues. My pc specs are in my profile area, I think. By the way, I used to be a former member of The Tech Guy, but I quit my AOL membership and have a new address and pc.

Steve


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

My suggestion is to invoke a System Restore back to a point at which the image viewer was working.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

To Fairnooks:

Sorry for not getting back to you, earlier. I am a little afraid of using the System Restore, because it might wipe out all of the Live Update downloades that have been installed by Norton Security Suite 2007 since the Viewer malfunction. At one point prior to the malfunction, a virus update unsucessfully downloaded, and I was afraid that I'd have to take out and reinstall the Norton pack. Fortunately, the problem corrected itself. When I first updated to the 2007 version from 2006, I had a lot of problems anyway, until the system seemed to correct itself.

I guess I'm concerned that I'll screw up my pc if I use the System Restore, even though it is a powerful tool. Everything else seems to be working properly. But I'm also wondering if the Nero Photosnap Viewer has simply "crashed" or its life span has been used up and needs replacing, and that System Restore won't be able to do anything about that, anyway.

Comtrain9


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Well in that case there are three free image viewers with some editing capabilities that you might like better than any of the three you mentioned having used.

http://www.irfanview.com/
http://www.faststone.org/
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for getting back to me, fairnooks.

A couple of things:

-First, do I completely remove NeroPhotoSnap Viewer before I download anything else? After all, it seems to be defective on my pc at this point.

-Second, I was impressed with some of the features found in Nero Photo Snap-features that something like Picassa may or may not have. But, anyway, let us say for the sake of a discussion, that I was willing to pay money for a system. Do you think that Nero, Roxio, any of the things you listed, or other systems, might be better? I am most interested in a system that allows the maximum degree of image or movie editing, keeping in mind that many visuals are initially filmed or photographed using a special lighting or color scheme and cannot be altered beyond certain limits.

-Also, even when my Nero was working properly, and I transferred images to CD-R, I found that when I inserted the discs, I could not use Nero to view them. And the names I gave to the images were only listed in a painfully slow sequential manner before they could be opened. And only the names were shown, not miniature pictures or images, the way little images are shown on the hard drive in My Pictures. 

-So I need a system that can do at least what Nero did for still or stationary graphics, and yet corrects deficiencies during image operations from discs. 

Comtrain9


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

And something else. I have been browsing the web and Nero Photo Snap Viewer is offered for free by certain web sites. I would have to alter my security settings to allow its download, because Win XP SP2 is finicky about allowing downloads willy-nilly. Do you think it is worth the risk and wouldn't I have to delete my present version, first?

The sites I looked at for free downloads are Softpedia and Brothersoft. There are others, I'm sure. Of course these sites also offer programs to buy, like Nero Ultra 8, or whatever it's called. Until I decide what to pay for (with your advice, of course), the free download seems like the way to go. Or should I try to buy a disc at a store.

Comtrain9


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just to report that most of the controls in Nero Photo Snap aren't working. I tried to open the program itself, from the Start menu. But I also noticed the file extensions which are now associated with the program... things like pcd, cut, dds(Direct Draw Surface), iff (Amiga Paint format), koa, lbm, wbm, and stuff like that. No bit or jpg or jpeg or gif or anything like that listed anymore.

comtrain9


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, if you really like Photosnap viewer you should try to get it going again but you can also try the other free software first to see if it meets your needs for an image viewer.

Photosnap viewer comes included with Nero 8 ultra and with Nero 7 so it is still availible but only as part of the set of programs I think. Since your program came already installed its hard for me to determine what options you have availible for reinstalling/restoring just the Nero/photosnap software which is probably all you need. IF you don't have the installation software I personally would download Nero 8 ultra trial and install it and try the photosnap viewer it includes.

You may not have to uninstall your version of the software first or Nero 8 may tell you that it needs to uninstall if first or needs you to uninstall it first. If Nero 8 does have to uninstall your version first then you have to make a decision to go ahead or not. The two versions may be able to exist side by side too. I have a lot of software that does just that but I haven't tested Nero.

In any case, when you install or download from a trusted site like Nero I would temporarily disable Norton so it doesn't interrupt you when you are doing these things on purpose. Then re-enable Norton to protect you from things you are not doing on purpose.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

I suppose there are many different ways to deactivate Norton Security. Which method do you recommend? I have Win XP Service Pack 2. 

Also, what am I gaining if I get Nero 8-the latest and greatest version of it? And what do I give up, if I have to remove all other Nero stuff first before downloading the newest version. This is what I already have on my Windows...

Nero photsnap Viewer
Nero Showtime
Nero Smart Start
Nero Digital
Nero Media Home
Nero Recode
Nero Vision Express

I purchased my pc in 2006, so it had the 05 or 06 version of things.

Steve


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Usually just right clicking on the antivirus icon in the tray and disabling active protection temporarilly is enough.

You wouldn't be gaining much with the latest version. Maybe some additional format compatibilies and capabilities in the developing Hi-definition video area--stuff you probably wouldn't even use (I know I don't). The main problem is that you needed a working copy of Nero from which to install if I remember correctly right?

Too much time has probably passed to do a system restore now to see if that would have corrected the problem. If you can figure out any other way to reinstall your current version of Nero to get the viewer working again that would be ideal.

And if you want my true opinion of Norton antivirus--if you are near the end of your subscription I would get rid of it and install AVG free edition antivirus instead or even get the paid version. AVG seems to be much less problematic on pc systems than the commmercial version of Norton.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

One of the reasons I stuck with Norton (I now have the 2007 version), is that PC World rates various things. I guess I was impressed with the rating they gave Norton's Security Suite about a year back. You know how they rate computers, software, hardware, whatever-ware, every once in a while. They rated Norton at number 2 just behind McCaffee, I believe. I haven't seen a recent rating system from them. I'm open to any recommendations. 

But I still want some multimedia produce that allows me to alter mpgs or wavs. Sometimes the kinetic films are recorded in unnatural colored lighting, which is OK, I guess, if that's what the filmmaker intended. But it's also nice to readjust color so that it is more naturally looking and not garish in its presentation. It's also nice to adjust the rotation aspect if it's angle is wierd. Anything that does that sort of thing? 

Comtrain9


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by adjusting rotation aspect but for altering mpgs and wavs you might want to look at something like Premiere Elements 4. Its a strong stable program for video editing and it also has a surprisingly strong audio editing ability. In fact I use it to effectivly edit audio much faster than I can in a designated audio program.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dear Fairnooks,

I deeply appreciate your assistance and advice. You have enabled me to consider many options.

I have another issue that I have posted in the Malware Forum. It concerns rogue sites having that have hijacked my computer to a certain extent to download programs they insist I need because my pc is infected...its IS infected-with THESE ROGUE SITES. I posted a couple of days ago, but I'm not getting any responses. Could I trouble you to intercede on my behalf and talk to someone? My online screens are being continually interrupted with warnings which, if I don't remove properly, cause me to force me to go offline to get rid of them. 

I'm getting concerned, because no matter what I do, the rogue site remains my first on-line screen. I have to manually punch in my default screen, which is MSN.com to get anywhere. 

What is worse, the rogue site online screen is starting not to appear, either; that means I might not be able to get online soon, regardless. If I cannot, I cannot download fixes, instructions-whatever. I might not even be able to access the internet from my home pc.

Steve


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I'm afraid I don't have the pull around here that you might think I have and I haven't had any viral or browser hijack problems in six years or more so I wouldn't know how to properly help you over the internet as far as stopping the infections.
The best I could offer is to help you with is a reinstallation of Windows on that Powerspec 9201 to get everything working correctly again.
If you don't have a restore partition on the system, or restore disks, or a Windows install disk and so require that system at present to be repaired, I think you might have to take it to a technician if no one else here feels competent enough to tackle the cleanup process over the internet.
I know some services will connect to your computer remotely and try to fix them that way which can work well but I don't know what they charge for the effort.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help than that.


----------



## comtrain9 (Nov 27, 2007)

Appreciate your getting back to me. I do have a restore disk, and I might have to use it. For now I will try to get some response from the Malware Forum for my posts. It sometimes works for others. We'll see. 

Com


----------

